# What do you use to....



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

What do you use to protect your subframe, chassis/suspension components ? 

Winters comin' and i gotta get prepared!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Look up Bilt Hamber friend. Well regarded on here for such things.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Didn't realise they did such products until searching on their website! Thanks Luke! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Depends how far you are willing g to go.

The subframe on my Rallye will be blasted and most probably powdercoated.

As said Bilt Hamber make some awesome stuff for chassis bits etc.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Atkinson91 said:


> Didn't realise they did such products until searching on their website! Thanks Luke! :thumb:


Their anti corrosion coatings are actually the main part of the business, the detailing side came later.


----------

